# Double Eagle Candy Container



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 5, 2005)

Found this brass candy container inside of a jar while digging for bottles. It is 1-3/8 in across by 3/8 in high. Patterned after 20 dollar goldpiece. Around the back edge embossed "UNITED STATES MINT DROPS TWENTY D" front has stars and 1851. Thought it was a coin at first but it was way too light. Haven't been able to find out what company made these or when. Very close replica of an 1851 gold coin. Maybe a real early version of tic-tacs.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 5, 2005)

Here is the front view.


----------



## grdigger35 (Feb 5, 2005)

That is one unique item! I wonder what it's worth?


----------



## David E (Feb 7, 2005)

I would think you have a valuable item there, the Government would have got all over the makers case on that one.

 Dave


----------

